# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Cho mình xin skin và bản việt hóa Vbulletin 3.8.4

## conghung999

*cho mình xin skin và bản việt hóa vbulletin 3.8.4. xin cảm ơn.........!!!!!!!!!![img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
*

----------


## chanhedu76

skin bạn có thể lấy bản 3.7.x hoặc 3.8.x cài lên cũng đc. bạn vào trang http://hoiquantinhoc.com/forum/ , http://vietvbb.vn,... để tìm skin tùy theo sở thích của bạn nha

còn bản việt hóa thì ở <a href="http://mega.1280.com/file/la1o60ia/" target="_blank" class="externallink">đây</a>

----------


## demchauau1

> skin bạn có thể lấy bản 3.7.x hoặc 3.8.x cài lên cũng đc. bạn vào trang http://hoiquantinhoc.com/forum/ , http://vietvbb.vn,... để tìm skin tùy theo sở thích của bạn nha
> 
> còn bản việt hóa thì ở đây


híc, không có pass, cho mình pass đi bạn

----------


## phiphi91

pass của file việt hóa là: vipteen9x.com

----------


## phukienplus

*ai còn bản việt hóa vbulletin 3.8.4 không up lên lại em với, link die ùi kìa
*

----------


## bell.lina

*đây bạn nhé :* [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] http://www.mediafire.com/?v5qz65l0caql6uq

----------

